

Some Facebook Interns Are Earning $6,000 a Month  - cheae
http://mashable.com/2012/06/08/facebook-internship/

======
cocoflunchy
This seems unbelievable coming from France where most internships are usually
pais between 500€ to maybe 1k/1.5k€ per month...

I'm going to be looking for an internship somewhere next year, maybe I should
be going in the US !

~~~
ovi256
That's a general problem in Europe. Software engineering professionals are
paid a fraction of what their colleagues earn in the US, especially in Silicon
Valley. I think the cause is simply that European companies haven't worked out
how to create comparable value as SV from software engineering, so of course
they can't afford to pay the engineers as well. And then they complain of the
brain drain towards the US.

------
barik
I'm curious about these numbers. Do Facebook interns receive insurance? Do
they get any other benefits, like stock or bonuses? Undergraduates have echoed
numbers like this to me, which is great, but we should be careful to compare
internships with other internships, not against full-time employees. They
don't seem to be apples to apples comparisons.

~~~
dromidas
They do not get full-time benefits such as insurance or stock. Simply payment
and usually temporary subsidized housing.

------
stewie2
not uncommon in SV. my intern pay check was higher than this. And the company
wasn't facebook.

~~~
kersny
Same here, even outside of the valley with certain large tech companies.

~~~
chimeracoder
It's hard to compare since internships are usually paid by the hour (at least
nominally) and we don't know how many hours/week they worked, but that seems
right on line with what New York companies pay their interns. Perhaps on the
higher end, sure, but nothing surprising.

------
zht
My biggest concern with this article is that it's simply a number of glassdoor
numbers collated into a list.

------
Permit
For what it's worth, that's approximately half of what some interns make at
Apple.

My understanding is that one receives 1.5 times their typical salary after
eight hours and twice their typical pay after 12 hours. Some students are
willing to put in the occasional 100 hour week when internships only last four
months. Considering the base salary Apple offers is already relatively
substantial (speaking as a student, at least) that can be quite a lot of
money.

------
zht
Microsoft also pays more than this. So does any number of the larger tech
companies.

------
eslaught
The article doesn't mention the corporate housing options they offer, or the
relocation reimbursement, or the various other perks that (pretty dependably)
come with any offer from a large tech company in the U.S.

------
dromidas
Why is this news? Software engineering interns are ALWAYS paid because they
usually produce something usable by the company. My intern paycheck was
equivalent and it also wasn't FB.

